# Updating devel/apr1



## ygg (Dec 11, 2012)

Updating apr1 I get the following error message. Might anyone know a way around?


```
Looking for apr source in /usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.4.6
Creating include/private/apu_config.h ...
./buildconf: /usr/local/bin/autoheader-2.69: not found
*** Error code 127

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr1.

===>>> make failed for devel/apr1
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for apr-ipv6-devrandom-gdbm-db42-1.4.2.1.3.10 failed
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> devel/apr1 devel/subversion databases/sqlite3 www/neon29
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 11, 2012)

You seem to be missing devel/autoconf.


----------



## ygg (Dec 11, 2012)

Strangely devel/autoconf is installed. I deinstalled and installed again just to be sure and portmaster still breaks with the same error message.

What's even stranger is that autoheader-2.69 is in the proper location:


```
ygg# whereis autoheader-2.69
autoheader-2.69: /usr/local/bin/autoheader-2.69 /usr/local/man/man1/autoheader-2.69.1.gz
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 11, 2012)

```
root@j-build-amd64:~# ls -al /usr/local/bin/autoheader-2.69
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  8556 Oct 11 13:20 /usr/local/bin/autoheader-2.69
root@j-build-amd64:~# head -1 !$
head -1 /usr/local/bin/autoheader-2.69
#! /usr/bin/perl
```

Check if you have perl installed and working.

```
root@j-build-amd64:~# ls -al /usr/bin/perl
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  25 Oct 11 11:05 /usr/bin/perl -> /usr/local/bin/perl5.14.2
```


----------



## ygg (Dec 11, 2012)

The first two check out ok:


```
ygg# ls -al /usr/local/bin/autoheader-2.69 
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  8556 Dec 11 08:21 /usr/local/bin/autoheader-2.69

ygg# head -1 /usr/local/bin/autoheader-2.69
#! /usr/bin/perl
```

I did not however have a symlink for /usr/bin/perl. I now do:


```
ygg# ls -al /usr/bin/perl
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  25 Dec 11 09:35 /usr/bin/perl -> /usr/local/bin/perl5.14.2
```

devel/apr1 now installs cleanly:



> ===>   Registering installation for apr-1.4.6.1.4.1_1



Thanks so much!


----------



## ygg (Dec 12, 2012)

Though unfortunately I didn't save the output I ran into a similar error while installing firefox. The error was resolved through the creation of an additional symlink for /usr/local/bin/perl.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2012)

Odd, I would have expected both (/usr/bin/perl and /usr/local/bin/perl) to be created by the port/package if they didn't exist. Did you perhaps update perl recently? Perhaps something went amiss at that time.


----------



## ygg (Dec 12, 2012)

This is a fresh install so perl is a recent addition. It IS strange that they weren't created during install and upgrade but I'm at a loss as to why; it went smoothly as I recall.


----------

